# The end of the Club Nintendo year is approaching!



## PaJami (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey there. Just a reminder that June 30th is the day that the Club Nintendo year ends. Remember to add in all your games and get that Gold/Platinum status! So what do you guys think/hope the rewards will be this year?


----------



## JCnator (Jun 18, 2010)

Hehe, I'm not too stressed with my amount of coins I currently own. I already have a 2010 platinium status since ages.

I'm thinking that we might witness a smaller replica of Game & Watch: Ball, since Japanese Club Nintendo members got them, as platinium reward.
But, within my pure prediction, we might get Mario's mustache.


I can't wait for 1st July 2010!


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 18, 2010)

I got gold..

I don't know how really.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

I got Platinum a few days ago, thanks to X-Scape, lol.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2010)

This will probably be the only year I get platinum. Also, if I spend my points right now *I 'm definatly not going to get elite status so =/.* Would I still get the platinum gift even if my coins are really low? *I've already reached platinum though*


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I have nothing.
Shows how Nintendo made un-appealing games to me.
Also, they should work on the prizes.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Well, I have nothing.
> Shows how Nintendo made un-appealing games to me.
> Also, they should work on the prizes.


The Mario and Zelda posters are really nice, and so are the hanafuda cards. I have all three. =3


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2010)

Can someone pwease answer my question *puppydogeyes*


----------



## PaJami (Jun 18, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Can someone pwease answer my question *puppydogeyes*


If you reach Platinum status, it stays there no matter how many coins you have. I got Platinum, got the Grill off game, and now I have 530 points and platinum status.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay thanks *goes on shopping spree with coins.*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd save your Coins in case they add better rewards if I were you, lol. The only things on there that are really worth your Coins are the Mario and Zelda posters and the hanafuda cards. Grill-Off With Ultra Hand! may be worth it, too, but it's not exactly a game that I would enjoy, considering that I'm a vegetarian, lol.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 18, 2010)

On my birthday!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me, I need to see if I have to register them or not.

EDIT: I have a question.

If I don't make enough to reach an elite status, do my points from this year carry over to the next year?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Thanks for reminding me, I need to see if I have to register them or not.
> 
> EDIT: I have a question.
> 
> If I don't make enough to reach an elite status, do my points from this year carry over to the next year?


Yes, but don't register them now. Wait after June 30th.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so they don't go for next year's elite status? D:


----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2010)

This might be a dumb question, but how do you get gold/platinum? :3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> This might be a dumb question, but how do you get gold/platinum? :3


You need to reach 300 Coins or more for Gold, and 600 Coins or more for Platinum.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> This might be a dumb question, but how do you get gold/platinum? :3


Register $600 worth of products.

@Nevermore: Do you have enough for 600? If you don't then the status progress will be erased and you have to start from the beginning. Coins will remain though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily, lol. You can reach 600 Coins without spending nearly that much. First of all, all Wii games are worth 50 Coins, and all Nintendo DS games are worth 30 Coins, so if you got the game on sale, then you can earn more Coins for less money. Also, you can get 10 extra Coins for completing a post play survey for any Wii, Nintendo DS, Virtual Console, WiiWare, or DSiWare game you register. Sometimes Nintendo has special surveys you can complete for even more extra Coins, too. And if you use the Intend to Buy system, you can earn 10 extra Coins by registering certain games within a certain time frame prior to their release. Also, taking the normal registration survey for any game within four weeks of its release date will also give you an extra 10 Coins. So...yeah, with all those extra Coin offers, it's not too hard to reach Gold or Platinum status. And don't forget to register your Nintendo DSi or Nintendo DSi XL if you have one! Doing so will give you an extra 160 Coins.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

Club Nintendo doesn't bother me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been Platinum for months, about time. Here's hoping for a soundtrack or something.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

The better give us something good this year,


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd scream like a girl if the platinum award was the Super Mario Galaxy 2 soundtrack, just because it's that awesome.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> I'd scream like a girl if the platinum award was the Super Mario Galaxy 2 soundtrack, just because it's that awesome.


ARGH ME TOO.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 19, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just pissed that Japan has all of the good Club Nintendo prizes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 19, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAIS FOLDERS ARE COOL TOO! YOU CAN USE THEM...

Nevermind. Who uses folders anymore anyways?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elementary students are the only ones who wold consider them....


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't wait until June 30 because I'm really curious to know what the rewards are.

I earned Platinum Status the first week of the 2010 Club Nintendo Year; I also have 5 Club Nintendo rewards also.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

This is probably the last time I'll participate in Club Nintendo.
It made me realize that I've spent almost $800 on Nintendo goods, not counting the non-Nintendo ones.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

If we don't get a Soundtrack this time around then I won't participate next year.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope it will be something better than last year. I'm hoping that they put The Super Mario Galaxy 2 Platinum Soundtrack up as the prize.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 19, 2010)

I wish there was something good to buy in the store, I would buy the stylus set but I am gonna wait for 3DS stuff, like a 3DS stylus set, or a coupon!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2010)

If we spend our coins before June 30, would we lose our gold/platinum membership?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> If we spend our coins before June 30, would we lose our gold/platinum membership?


No you will keep which ever you have, but do we lose our coins after June 30th?

Actually I have no idea, I just used all 300 of mine and I can't tell if it's gone...


----------



## PaJami (Jun 19, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> If we spend our coins before June 30, would we lose our gold/platinum membership?


Yes, once you reach a status you'll never lose it.
@Garrett: I think you keep your coins until you spend them, the status just resets. I think, at least. Try googling it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 19, 2010)

I think coins expire after two years.


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a bit mad that I never got my Mario Hat and all the information and stuff was right.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never heard about vegetarians?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>

No, my username is Bacon By. Bacon = Meat.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 23, 2010)

One week left! Enter all of your leftover codes and get to gold/platinum!


----------



## PaJami (Jun 28, 2010)

Two days left. Last chance to add more games!
P.S. What would you recommend me getting? I mainly want the DS rack or the Mario game/stylus case, but I can afford anything 600 points and under now. Plus, I think I have enough games to get up to 800, so technically I can afford anything...


----------



## Hal (Jun 28, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Two days left. Last chance to add more games!
> P.S. What would you recommend me getting? I mainly want the DS rack or the Mario game/stylus case, but I can afford anything 600 points and under now. Plus, I think I have enough games to get up to 800, so technically I can afford anything...


You should get... Grill-Off with Ultra Hand!
Im kidding uh I own the Stylus Set and the stylus break pretty easy.
So Idk

BTW:
Does anyone think that they could help me out with getting some coins? 
Im at 300 right now. Im trying to get the Animal Crossing Cards. Im also trying to get Platinum.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see what this years Gold/Platinum status prizes are.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 28, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see what this years Gold/Platinum status prizes are.


Let's hope they don't suck like last years. I should have gone with the hat.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the hat last year.

I want a soundtrack this year.


----------



## SuperVandal (Jun 28, 2010)

I should use my coins. @_@

They might expire sometime soon. :U


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 28, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Two days left. Last chance to add more games!
> P.S. What would you recommend me getting? I mainly want the DS rack or the Mario game/stylus case, but I can afford anything 600 points and under now. Plus, I think I have enough games to get up to 800, so technically I can afford anything...


Get Mario poster and/or the Zelda poster, or the hanafuda cards.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2010)

Im gold, and I just got White Nintendo DS Game Card Case!


----------



## PaJami (Jun 30, 2010)

Quick question. I have 800 points, so I could get anything I suppose. I kind of want the Hanafuda cards since they look like collectables, but I've also wanted the game/stylus case for a while. Anyone know what I should get? Also, today's the day the year ends. Does that mean all my coins disappear once they switch over? If so, I need to decide ASAP.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 30, 2010)

I wonder what we will get

(Platinum)


----------



## danny330 (Jun 30, 2010)

i dont have many points...


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I have platinum. I dunno.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2010)

Platinum people get Super Mario Figurines, Gold another stupid Calendar.

https://club.nintendo.com/2010-elite-reward.do

I think it's obvious what most people will get.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Platinum people get Super Mario Figurines, Gold another stupid Calendar.
> 
> https://club.nintendo.com/2010-elite-reward.do
> 
> I think it's obvious what most people will get.


Not a soundtrack but still pretty neat.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Decorative boxing! :r


----------



## PaJami (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I think the rewards look pretty cool. It would be nice if platinum members got both, though, because frankly I'd like one of those calendars xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2010)

Club Nintendo Japan got T-shirts.

=o

http://club.nintendo.jp


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn it, if only they made the figurine a bit larger. I'm disappointed in these rewards.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 1, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Damn it, if only they made the figurine a bit larger. I'm disappointed in these rewards.


Did it say anywhere how large it was?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3.9 inches in height
4.6 inches in diameter


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow.
More crap rewards.
Nice way to spend $600, no?


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 1, 2010)

What the hell?!!?!? 
I just went onto my account that had platinum status, and it said I didn't earn an elite status this year. Also my to-do list had about 20 things on it, and they all disappeared. *censored.3.0* you Nintendo.

And now everything is back. What the hell?

EDIT: And now it says I'm not eligible for the platinum reward right after it said I could get either one -_-.
And now it works, wow.

Also, just so you guys know, it says your prize will be shipped before the end of December. 
Doesn't that sound great! :gyroidsideways: /sarcasm


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wow.
> More crap rewards.
> Nice way to spend $600, no?


It's free stuff... You really shouldn't complain. >_>

I really like the Mario figurine. It's really nice, and it'll go well with my Giratina, Lugia, and Ho-Oh figurines. =3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2010)

I am so glad I didn't try to get Platinum this year, those are pretty sucky prizes for $600.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>free for people who spent at least $600 or more.

EDIT: @Nevermore: Yeah, now I feel stupid for putting in all those codes. I'm now forced to buy a few more items so I can get a decent prize.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably spent much less than $600, with all the free Coins Nintendo offers. Didn't you read my post? >_>






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And even if you did spend a few hundred dollars, it's not like you used that money to buy these rewards. You used the money to buy games, and games you got. These rewards are a _free_ bonus. And they're not "crap". The calendars may not be that great, but they're still great for collectors, and the Mario figurine is even better.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 1, 2010)

Nintendo Europe had club nintendo first, but they've pretty much abandoned it <.<

Not missin' out on much, judging by the awards.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii Games = MSRP: $49.99
DS Games = MSRP: $29.99 - $39.99
WiiWare Games = MSRP: 1000 Wii Points/ $10
Nintendo DSi = MSRP: = $159.99

Wii Games = 50 Points
DS Games = 30 Points
WiiWare Games = 10 Points
Nintendo DSi = 160 Points

Nice bonus there.

Also,
DON'T STATE YOUR OPINIONS AS FACT.
AHUEAHEUAHEUAEHUAHEUAHEA.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You completely disregarded the fact that you get a lot of free Coins from bonus surveys and whatnot. >_>

And I wasn't stating my opinion as a fact anymore than you were. And I may have omitted "I think that" from the sentence, but you should still know that it's just an opinion, not a fact. >_>


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAITWAITWAIT.

THE AMOUNT OF SHEER CRAP YOU HAVE GIVIN EVERYONE SHEERLY BECAUSE THEY DIDNT PUT 'I THINK THAT' AT THE START OF WHAT WAS CLEARLY AN OPINION HAS BEEN DRIVING US ALL INSANE FOR HOW LONG???

AND NOW YOU THINK WE'RE GOING TO LET *YOU* GET AWAY WITH IT???


_* FAT *censored.3.0*ING CHANCE*_


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so I exaggerated $600. What's the real amount? $500? Does it make it less overpriced? I expected to see something more decent as a reward.

Also, for someone who says that to everyone, I expected you to at least refrain from doing that yourself. Because now, it seems to me you just say that when you disagree with someone.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between omitting "I think" but still meaning it, and purposely omitting it because you intend on stating an opinion as a fact. I only bring it up when someone does the latter, not the former, which is what I was doing.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jul 1, 2010)

What's the argument about today?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also why are you buying the games for the points anyway? I thought you bought them for the fun of playing a game?

So really you did not spend.(Insert your money amount here)On just the reward you spent it on the game That i hope you enjoyed.

Unless your a complete idiot and  spent(????)Just to get a reward at the end of a year!


----------



## PaJami (Jul 3, 2010)

I kind of agree with Say Whaaaa. I mean, basically you buy the games to play them, and Club Nintendo's just an extra. Sure some of the prizes aren't worth the money, but might as well enter codes if you have the game anyway. If you buy games just for Club Nintendo, that would be a ripoff.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 3, 2010)

Yea, especially since the prizes suck. I'm actually leaning towards the calendar.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yea, especially since the prizes suck. I'm actually leaning towards the calendar.


Get the figures, mail it to me. I'll get the calendar mail it to you. Profit? :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already ordered the calendar. Sorry. :X


----------



## David (Jul 3, 2010)

I got a calander.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 3, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> I got a calander.


I'm like "Let's see. Do I want a small action figure that I'll lose? Or do I want a cool calendar that'll replace my 2010 one?"

I chose the latter.


----------



## David (Jul 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a 4 inch calendar though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 3, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, these ones are full sized, I think. Oh well.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says, _desk calendar._


----------

